# FUZZY NAVEL SLIDERS



## NorthernWinos (Dec 23, 2005)

FUZZY NAVEL SLIDERS
[or JIGGLERS FOR ADULTS]

4 Packages Orange Jello
Peach Schnapps

Use Jiggler recipe

Melt Jello in a small amount of hot water, use Schnapps instead of cold water.
Pour into pan and cut into squares, or pour into tiny candy paper cups or pill cups from hospitals...

ENJOY!!!!! [They can sneak up on you]*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------

